# It's getting easier.....



## mrschef16 (Dec 27, 2012)

Welp, it's been 17 days since I've seen him (except for 2 Facetime convos, Christmas Eve and NYE) and 62 hours since last contact and I feel ok today. It's 1:11pm and I've yet to breakdown today (new record). I miss the hell out of him but I'm losing the urge to pick up the phone and call or text him. 62 hours.... wow. Longest by 56 hours we've gone in 7 years without contact. Crazy how one day someone is your best friend doing everything with you and then next day they're a stranger. The fear is setting in that he's forgetting about me, about us but I need to keep the faith and have hope that he misses me just as much as I miss him. Never ever thought I'd be strong enough to go this long without trying to touch base with him. 

Thank goodness for this forum and being able to come here when that urge does come....


----------



## Lovingwife315 (Dec 10, 2012)

I feel the same way. Only day 4 of him being out of the house, today is the first day that I have not reached out to him in anyway. Last night I had plans and he came over to the house to have dinner with the kids and spend time with them while I was out. He left before I got home and around 11 pm texted me to see if i was still out. I responded because I was unsure if he was still with the kids. When I asked Why, he said "no reason" I didn't respond. An hour later, when I am already in bed I get a text from him saying "I hope you had a nice time tonight", when I saw it I responded "thanks"

Not sure what to make of that.

I know that I can go the rest of the day until tomorrow without initiating anything with him, although I will have trouble not responding if he texts or calls me. I know he has been having daily text/talk conversations with the OW, so hopefully he is busy. I need to increase my resistance!

Good Luck


----------



## Po12345 (Apr 28, 2011)

You really shouldn't be counting the time, I can't imagine that helps anything. 

I'm not much better, I feel like I can't live without my wife (who is currently not in love with me and does "not want to be married"), but I fear if I sat and watched the clock and counted the time it would make it 100 times worse.


----------



## mrschef16 (Dec 27, 2012)

Po12345 said:


> You really shouldn't be counting the time, I can't imagine that helps anything.
> 
> I'm not much better, I feel like I can't live without my wife (who is currently not in love with me and does "not want to be married"), but I fear if I sat and watched the clock and counted the time it would make it 100 times worse.


I guess it being a "shorter" amount of time, it's easier for me to figure how long it's been. I'm sure in a few days i won't be able to calculate the hours off of the top of my head.

To say 60+ hours right now out load to myself is actually helping. The way it shocks me every time I say it makes me want to talk to him less. Why am I going to have the urge to call/text someone that doesn't want to speak to me?


----------

